# Diatomaceous earth



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi there,
Has anyone used diatomaceous earth with animals to kill fleas, mites etc.? How effective do people think it is? And, would you use it in the mousery?
If anyone has had experiance using diatomaceous earth I'd like to know how it went, if you read about it online it seems to be a wonder product! Used for countless reasons other than as a pesticide, but also as a pesticide it's apparantly totally safe to use in the enclosure and applied directly to the animals. And parasites can't build up an immunity to it since it kills them by a physical action, which means no nasty chemicals are put in it for your animals to come into contact with!
Seems to good to be true? Does it actually work?
Annie x


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought some of this when my cat brought in a baby woodmouse which I was intending on keeping due to its age. However I never ended up using it as I took the mouse to Westhatch Wildlife Centre to be rehabilitated, so cannot comment on its effectiveness myself, but I was advised to buy it by a woman who keeps a number of rodents and uses it to keep her feeds pest-free. It is commonly used by those keeping birds. I agree that it does sound like a wonder product! 
I hope someone else can give you a first-hand recommendation


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I used it in addition to a mite spray and had great results when the mite spray alone wasn't doing the job.

I also used it in my lizard's bedding to kill wood mites.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

That sounds good, I'm using it with the hens at the moment (along with various other products) and hoping to have them all scaly-leg mite-free as soon as possible poor birds  . But I wasn't sure about using it with the mice. Touch-wood, i haven't had problems with mites/lice etc. yet with the mice but it's always good to know about these things 
Thanks guys
Annie x


----------

